Ask HN: How do you read the news? - ekpyrotic
======
hacknat
The Economist, paper copy, once a week. It has the benefit of keeping hype out
of its perspective. Treating human disasters and wars as more important than
the American primaries is sanity that I can't live without.

Keeping up with the alleged 24 hour news cycle in Western media (BBC included)
I think leaves people poorly informed and over-hyping predictable events.

~~~
galfarragem
_The Economist_ is the only paper (and digital) magazine I bought during last
5 years I think. While most products can't survive the change, great products
normally can.

It wouldn't surprise me if in 50 years there is still a paper copy of it.

------
mbrock
I don't, I gave up entirely, haven't checked a single news site for months,
except niche community sites like HN. When people start talking about Donald
Trump around the lunch table I just finish eating and leave.

------
chollida1
Bloomberg terminal. They allow you to filter news by \- sector,

\- portfolio,

\- adhoc screen that you define how you want

\- geographic area

\- news source, ie twitter, specific newspaper or website,

\- by author, analyst, assuming they've permissioned you to get their research

You can get each story sent in real time or by daily digest if that works
better for you.

Though its a bit expensive to pay $1650/month if its coming out of your own
pocket and you only use it for the news.

------
Zezima
The Economist. Their ability to capture the "nuance" and detail of any story
from the perspective of those who are most involved is absolutely unmatched.

Here's an example. For the majority of my life I've been a hardcore gamer. By
that I mean esports, tournaments, strategy and more. My most recent game was
Dota which I played for 3 years then moved onto Dota 2 for 4 years.

The Economist wrote a story on the esports explosion and culture and they
TOTALLY nailed it.

They were able to capture the emotion and passion people have for video games,
and why someone like me would travel across the country to go to tournaments,
and spend hours watching professional players on Twitch TV.

I had seen dozens of articles in the New York Times, Washington Post, the New
Yorker, but none of them really captured what it was like to follow the
esports scene.

The Economist always captures the essence and nuance of many different stories
around the world, perfectly. That's why always come back to it for excellent
stories and news.

------
echonline16
Anyone wish they could rate - not comment- the news? Like music,
restaurants,etc. Started an app to rate news called Jirno on IOS. BETA is VERY
BASIC/BORING but it's a start to let users rate news and its writers. FB
mentions proving emoticons show ratings well.

~~~
hacknat
Pretty sure this is what most news organizations do already and is why
celebrity news, disasters, and horse race politics is all they report on.

~~~
echonline16
Agreed Hacknat.

Would be good to have something independent of the publisher

------
blabla_blublu
I subscribe to NewYorker and try to get in some deeper reading of a few topics
every week. I like their insightful journalism on a variety of topics, which
is fun to know about and of course, their cartoons!

Other than that, I use quartz once in a while - a nice interactive messaging
format based news application. I recommend that for people who just want a few
notable headlines.

Additionally, I skim through NPR and NYTimes first thing in the morning for
the headlines for the day.

------
senjindarashiva
The Guardian Weekly, for basically the same reasons as people have mentioned
regarding the economist.

Weekly issues on long form without to much of the "news flash" of daily news.

------
zanek
I use www.Skimfeed.com to get a wide view of whats going in the news,
politics, tech

I dont have a ton of time generally, so I allocate about 10-20 minutes to
scanning and reading interesting content

------
tmaly
I mostly stick to HN. I use to look at drudgereport just to get an idea of the
headlines, but now time is too short. I am trying to take a page from the 4
hour work week.

------
twoquestions
Google News is where I generally go so I'm not out of the loop completely, but
it does take discipline to not dig into garbage stories.

That and Fark, at least they're funny.

------
partisan
Google News, HN. It's a limited offering, but on the upside, I don't usually
hear about the news items that social media goes crazy over.

------
Nicholas_C
Google news, Hacker news, Deadspin, local newspaper website, and WSJ's the
10-Point (daily news summary).

------
DanBC
I don't read any news.

I listen to a lot on BBC Radio Four which I have on most of the day.

------
ruraljuror
I subscribe to the Boston Globe and use the app. (I live in Boston).

------
Joona
No, but I come across some on IRC, hear from friends and such.

------
rman4040
I read Hacker New for better time management.

------
echonline
Anyone wish the could rate the news? Started an app to rate news called Jirno
on IOS. BETA is VERY BASIC but want to let users rate news and it's writers.
FB mentions proving emoticons show ratings well

------
usermac
News360 iOS app on iPad is pretty relaxing.

------
debacle
reddit /r/news, /r/worldnews, and local subreddit. Comments first.

------
whatok
bloomberg terminal, here, and quartz early email

